# circuito modulador de fm con PLL



## danyjor2002 (Dic 13, 2007)

Hola a todos me llamo dany, y estoy en la busqueda de un circuito modulador de fm con PLL, ya que necesito estabilidad en la frecuencia, intento armar un transmisor de FM de emergencia y por ello estoy buscando algo medianamente sencillo pero que funcione aceptablemente bien. gracias a todos los q me pudan ayudar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2007)

Aqui tienes un sintetizador de FM por PLL (Banda comercial) muy probado

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/


----------

